# Hi, I Present you Santiago, you will love this city!!!!



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

This are some pictures from yesterday.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice! I like the snow! Great shots! kay:

Id like to go to Santiago one day.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

livni said:


> ^^ see thats what happens when instead of blaming colonialists, the west, the region, the neighbors, the leaders, you just work to build your country.


exactly

i love my Santiago


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

why is this thread posted here?


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

why is this thread here?


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

can some one tell me why this thread is here?


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

i'm not saying that it shouldn't be here just it seems random to post this thread here.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi, to have some cultural exchange, you could go to Latinscrapers to "Arquitectura Internacional" and post all the threads you want about your beautiful cities, and in this way we know a little bit more about another region of the world.


----------



## hamorabi (Mar 2, 2006)

i love your city and i heard alot of nice things about your country and the hospitality there, i sure will be there one day. you can post more pictures anytime you want, welcome to the middle east.


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

gronier said:


> Hi, *to have some cultural exchange,* you could go to Latinscrapers to "Arquitectura Internacional" and post all the threads you want about your beautiful cities, and in this way we know a little bit more about another region of the world.


is this supposed to be the answer to my question?


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Some pics of a cold and cloudy winter day in Santiago.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, they are adorable! Santiago looks sooo European. I didn´t expect that!


----------



## ahmed007 (Jul 10, 2006)

*the other side*

thank you for the pics. now i know every city has a bad, ugly side.
i hope you would post that, so we could get a clear idea about the city.
oh, and these are some nice pics.


----------



## sargon (Apr 11, 2006)

nice pics


----------

